# Come home to chewed paracetamol packet!!!



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Just got back from work, cali has been left for 6 hours, only happens once in a blue moon.

Just walked in and on the floor is paracetamol packet all chewed and one paracetamol in don't think it was full, almost sure and a pack of flu tablets chewed but only one out the packet but spat on the floor, she is fine in her self don't know how long ago it was done or any was eaten to be honest she just chews not eat stuff. 

Trying to get hold of vet now.

Help!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Just keep nice and calm; if you're on the phone it won't be long until you can talk to a vet. Hope that everything is OK .


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a shock for you, I hope she is okay.

Keep us posted


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope you're talking to the vet now but my dog did this a few years ago (a week before I was due to go into hospital for a c-section with my first baby, she has perfect timing!)
We made her vomit and she had 24hrs of fluids and a course of treatment for paracetamol overdose. She had eaten a whole blister pack though and is only a small min poodle. We ran a blood panel after a week and then again after a month both of which were clear.
Hope you're ok x


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Am really calm which isn't like me  some bloody emergency vet been trying to get through for 20 mins just left a message, she is completely fine but still need to speak to the vet.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

My friend's beagle ate some ibuprofens but he was given a jab to make him sick and no ill effects. I think that needs to be within two hours or so of ingesting though. If there's one spat out that's a good sign as it may mean she didn't like the taste and gave up as opposed to just swallowing whole. Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Just spoke to the vet and he is calling me back he was really logical and asked if the packet had thumb marks if that makes sense where you push tablets in, which it did had about 5 maybe 6 from the pack of 8 one is left and he asked when I take them do I take two which I do, so the missing one cali may have gotten, he is going to ring me back with course of action.


----------



## kabooi (Oct 12, 2013)

CaliDog said:


> Just spoke to the vet and he is calling me back he was really logical and asked if the packet had thumb marks if that makes sense where you push tablets in, which it did had about 5 maybe 6 from the pack of 8 one is left and he asked when I take them do I take two which I do, so the missing one cali may have gotten, he is going to ring me back with course of action.


Really hope she will be okay. Let us know x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope all is okay


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Just finished talking to the vet he doesn't want to see her, he told me making her sick wouldn't help because it will have dissolved anyway, and to be fair we don't know how long ago she has done it. 

He told me to look out for signs of discomfort with her and if she gets really cold and shivery or breathing difficulties to call him back and go in. 

From the logic of the thumb push thing he explained she may have only had one, which he said she will be fine.

These bloody dog and her chewing don't even ask me where she found them I keep tablets in my bedroom draw!!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

its like chocolate, it can be bad for them depending on the amount taken and size of dog. You may want to consider moving them to a different place but its strange how she went for your bedroom drawer.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad she's ok , they do scare us , don't they !
Tango devoured a tube of Logic Dental Gel the other day , no ill effects thank goodness , just lovely sweet breath ! Expensive tastes.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

She hasn't had anything to eat all afternoon I don't know whether to feed her?


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> its like chocolate, it can be bad for them depending on the amount taken and size of dog. You may want to consider moving them to a different place but its strange how she went for your bedroom drawer.


She only has run of the living room and hallway and utility so am as confused as you :confused1:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> She hasn't had anything to eat all afternoon I don't know whether to feed her?


I may be sooo wrong, but, to my mind its definitely better to have something in the stomach to 'soak it up?' can you ring the vet again for advice? ....so sorry you are going through this worry


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

MyMillie said:


> I may be sooo wrong, but, to my mind its definitely better to have something in the stomach to 'soak it up?' can you ring the vet again for advice? ....so sorry you are going through this worry


I have fed her anyway she was bugging me for it :lol: Am almost sure she will be fine as I said she is a chewer not a eater, if that makes sense. I can't even get her to take a beef flavoured worming tablet let alone anything else:closedeyes:


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like a very good vet you spoke to there, it's the kind of reasoning you can't do when you're panicking about them!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> I have fed her anyway she was bugging me for it :lol: Am almost sure she will be fine as I said she is a chewer not a eater, if that makes sense. I can't even get her to take a beef flavoured worming tablet let alone anything else:closedeyes:


Oh thats so good to hear  much love to you both


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh crikey. What a worry. 
The vet sounds very logical. I'm Impressed. 

Glad to read that she's ok. 
Hope you both have a restful night. 

Please keep us informed. x


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> She only has run of the living room and hallway and utility so am as confused as you :confused1:


Could she have got it out of a bin? ie it might have been empty...


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> Could she have got it out of a bin? ie it might have been empty...


I think they where a old packet from the window sill :scared: with only one or maybe two left, she is running around the living room with a squeaky chicken saying hello to my OH who has just got back from work  am going to stay up late with her just to keep a eye on her


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

Brock's on paracetamol and codeine - he has 3 tablets at a time, 3 times a day, prescribed by the vet not just randomly, lol.

So there is a certain amount dogs can take safely anyway, just to reassure you more.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all last night for your support  just a little update cali was completely fine if not a little grumpy for me keep waking her up in the night, checking she was breathing


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Great news...! Glad she's ok...


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

No doubt we are all a bit lapse sometime with the places we leave our Pharmaceuticals. A lesson for us all there I think.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Phew!

Glad she's OK, what a worry though


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

oh gosh how worrying, I'm glad she's okay.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Very pleased all is well .


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

phew. Glad she's ok.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry didn't see this yesterday, but caught up now and relieved to hear she is OK x


----------

